# Completely OT, but please read guys.



## DianthasProphecy (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all. I know I haven't been here long, but if you've watched the news today, maybe you've seen the several tornado's that have ravaged Alabama today. Keep me and mine in your thoughts tonight. There's another now headed for us. Headed to my "safe place".
These storms have been bad, many fatalities. Many streets look like a bomb went off.

Thanks for any and all thoughts sent our way.

Jess


----------



## Behelit (Apr 27, 2011)

Our thoughts go out to you and all out that way. Stay safe as you can and look out for each other.


----------



## Black Dragon (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Jess,

Please check in with us once the storms have passed, so that we know that you're OK.


----------



## GameMasterNick (Apr 27, 2011)

I love a good storm, and hate a bad one.
Hope you're all safe!


----------



## DianthasProphecy (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, we are in a lull now. There are FOUR more headed up my way now. We didn't get hit, and all of my family members are accounted for. My step cousin's grandparents sent a text saying they needed help, and we have heard nothing since. There aare entire neighborhoods missing. Pleasant Grove, Cullman, Tuscaloosa and Birmingham are DEVASTATED! The fatality count is at least 40 in Alabama so far, but there are neighborhoods the EMA cannot get to.


----------



## DianthasProphecy (Apr 27, 2011)

The tornado that hit Birmingham and Tuscaloosa was a mile wide. It is very bad. I've never seen anything like this in AL and I was born and raised here.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Apr 28, 2011)

Holy Hell, stay safe Jess. When it's all over, I'm sure you'll be filled with inspiration for writing - the silver lining, if one could be named at such a time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## GameMasterNick (Apr 28, 2011)

News this morning reports over 200 fatalities in last night's storms.
Hope everyone you know is alright.

That's a beautiful part of the country, especially this time of year, but the storms in the Southeast can be downright devastating.


----------



## DianthasProphecy (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep Nick, the fatalities are still growing. It's over 100 in Alabama alone. I've watched the damage footage from the chopper this morning, and it is a reality check. I'm 22, and have been in AL since I was born and have never seen anything like this. I counted 6 tornados on the ground at one time last night. No damage in my area, there were tornados in almost every city surrounding us, but our city never got one. Thank goodness. I just hope that they get to the areas that still haven't been searched and find anyone needing help.

There was debris from Tuscaloosa found 100 miles away in Etowah County. These were some serious storms. I've never been witness to this level of death and destruction. Makes me realize life is short and anything can happen. 

Also, I am pretty sure I'll have some inspiration to write from this. I stay with my aunt last night because her home is safer than mine, but when I get home I'm going to go through my son's clothes and toys (he's 1) and get some things together to donate.


----------



## Meg the Healer (May 3, 2011)

DianthasProphecy said:


> The tornado that hit Birmingham and Tuscaloosa was a mile wide. It is very bad. I've never seen anything like this in AL and I was born and raised here.


 
Me either. I'm originally from the New Market area (now living in Alabama's capital city) but my folks and childhood friends are still there. They've been without power now for a week and it's projected to be another week before power will be restored, however with another set of rainstorms coming thru - I wonder how much longer they will be in the dark. I honestly haven't seen tornadoes that large come thru North Alabama since Hurricane Opal in the mid 90's - we had a F3 hit near us and I remember the devestation that caused - it seriously was a bomb going off. All I remember was looking outside and seeing a giant wall in the distance and the sound tornadoes make - is one of the most frightening, especially considering how quiet it gets just before they hit. My brother was travelling back to Huntsville from Knoxville and he saw a tornado begin to form, but fortunately it never touched ground.

It's going to be a while before Alabama recovers from this and the worst part is......this is only the beginning of the tornado season for us.


----------



## Chilari (May 3, 2011)

It seems the last six months have been a shockingly cruel reminder of the destruction the world is capable of. Earthquake, tsunamis, flooding, wildfires and now tornados. It makes me question why we spend so much time, effort and money killing each other when nature is so clearly better at it; why we don't spend the same time, money and effort trying to protect people from the devestation nature can cause I do not know.


----------



## ade625 (May 3, 2011)

Chilari said:


> It seems the last six months have been a shockingly cruel reminder of the destruction the world is capable of. Earthquake, tsunamis, flooding, wildfires and now tornados. It makes me question why we spend so much time, effort and money killing each other when nature is so clearly better at it; why we don't spend the same time, money and effort trying to protect people from the devestation nature can cause I do not know.



I completely agree.

It's just a shame there is a small minority in this world with a disproportionate amount of money (and thus power) who's opinion is generally that they should have more money, and/or power.

Or am I just cynical?

On a more topical note, I hope that all of you guys in Alabama stay safe throughout these violent storms.


----------

